# Feeding Shiners



## Stully (Feb 25, 2001)

Does anyone have any info on what to feed golden shiners. Finally got some decent ones and want to keep them alive for awhile. Have a cooler with and aeorator and going to be putting a filter on it soon. Just dont know what to feed them.. Any info would help


Thanks in advance 
Stully


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Try bread crumbs or unsalted cracker crumbs. Regular fish food might work too.


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Feb 7, 2005)

I have keep shinners alive for two weeks just by feedind them regular fish food.
( like for your gold fish )
Then they made the trip with me to little Roberson.
lets just say I did not need to feed them anymore. They became the food.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

good ole fashioned gold fish flake food.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

They will usually eat spikes also if there good sized.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

shadow7663 said:


> good ole fashioned gold fish flake food.


  They love it.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I have kept goldnes alive for a month without feeding them anything. In fact on previous attempts when I did feed them they died more quickly.

Just keep your tank just above freezing and aerated and they should last several weeks or more.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Corn meal works pretty good


----------



## SEAWEED (Feb 28, 2002)

frozen blood worms. They come in a little ice cube tray at most pet shops


----------



## Centrarchidae (Jan 13, 2005)

I feed all my minnows frozen brine shrimp (also at any good pet store). However when you feed minnows, you have to change the water every couple of days. I also feel like my minnows struggle more and last longer after being fed for a couple of days. You never know how long the bait shop has had them, or how long they were sitting at the supplier. The way I look at it, the more energy, the better, and real food is always better than the flakes.


----------



## weatheredge (Nov 12, 2004)

I have used *"JUNGLE"* *Shiner Life* it's a product that comes in a little asprin bottle (2oz.) MADE IN U.S.A. Says it keeps Shiners livelier more active to catch more fish,adds essential ingredients for wild and hatchery shiners and it helps reduce harmful fungus. Quarter teaspoon per gallon. Now I'm really not sure about catching more fish by useing this product but my bait did stay alive a long time.Jungle Laboratories Corp.,Box 630, Cibolo,Texas 78108-0630 or Look for it in your bait shop. Good Fishing


----------



## weatheredge (Nov 12, 2004)

*Jungle Brand* _*Shiner Life*_ Keeps shiners liveilier and more active adds essential ingedients and helps reduce harmful fungus 1/4 teaspoon per gallon shiner water


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

Islander26 said:


> Corn meal works pretty good


I gave them some corn meal this morning as an experiment. When I came home from work this evening, they were doing fine. I did not see any thing abnormal.


----------

